# New Amazon prime problem



## hmsarky (Nov 15, 2015)

I downloaded a comic book (Peanuts 1950-1952) and a magazine (Consumer reports) The book shows up on my iPad and my kindle fire, but the magazine only is on the Fire which is too small to read. Anyone have a reason why it doesn't download to the Kindle app on my iPad?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Some books and magazines are formatted such that they're only readable on certain devices.

Maybe you can 'pull' the comic from iPad through the app if you can't 'send' it. You could also ask in the Apple section and see if any of the folks who regularly use iThings have any thoughts about why it's not arriving.

On a Fire, you should be able to use standard pinch/zoom gestures to make the print readable. There's also a 'reader mode' on the fire . . .double tap the screen to activate. You lose the magazine page formatting, but it's good especially for reading longer articles. You go back to magazine layout by touching the X in the upper right corner.


----------



## hmsarky (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks Ann. The magazine doesn't even show up on the Kindle app on my iPad, but the comic book does.


----------

